

"God has given you the Internet," Rocket Internet's Oliver Samwer - liam_boogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/10/11/oliver-samwer-kicks-off-idealab-god-has-given-you-the-internet/

======
k__
Those Samwer brothers are everything that's wrong with start-up culture in
Germany...

